# Crystal size on a Vostok 'precision'



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone have any idea what size the crystal will be on this? It's about 30.6mm, but would be good to confirm if anyone knows!










Cheers


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Ziggy. You'd have to remove it and measure with some vernier calipers to get a decent measurement. What exactly is the problem with the crystal?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks but that's not as easy as you might expect! The problem is that the original one went missing - having measured the I/D of the case I ordered a 30.8, but it was slightly too big and despite (probably because of) 'adjusting' it slightly, I managed to crack the edge upon refitting. It'll either be a 306 or a 304 I guess, but just thought I'd see if anyone knew for sure!


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't help with your question but I really like that watch.

In fact Vostok produce limited runs of modern versions of this called "Vostok Classica ". They seem to disappear from the Meranom website pretty quickly though, so can be hard to catch.

Anyway, enjoy wearing that lovely watch.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ullevi said:


> I can't help with your question but I really like that watch.
> 
> In fact Vostok produce limited runs of modern versions of this called "Vostok Classica ". They seem to disappear from the Meranom website pretty quickly though, so can be hard to catch.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy wearing that lovely watch.


 Thank you - I currently am doing so!

Contemplating re-fitting the second hand when I next have it on the bench, but I quite like the 'minimal' look too.

Good to know that it's nice on the inside as well...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Juts FYI, Vostok have just released a new homage which is pretty similar to yours:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ullevi said:


> In fact Vostok produce limited runs of modern versions of this called "Vostok Classica ".





Lampoc said:


> Juts FYI, Vostok have just released a new homage which is pretty similar to yours:


 :taz: Just what I needed. :laughing2dw:

Mind you.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lampoc said:


> Juts FYI, Vostok have just released a new homage which is pretty similar to yours:


 They look nice! Bit big, but I'm sure that'll suit some people just fine.

No 2809 movement though, which was probably the main reason I got mine in the first place...


----------

